# wasp sting on face



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I took my daughter and padme out to play and when my daughter went to her teeter totter a wasp flew away from it i was watching my daughter and padme was right behind her when all of a sudden padme yelped and I saw the wasp fly away she then ran across the yard and rubbed the stung side of her face on the grass and then started running around again as if frantic I know she was just hurt and scared so she was running around. she finally stopped and I caught her and she seemed fine and wanted to get down and play so she kept squirming until I let her down then she did her usual try to find stuff to chew on like sticks and Chase my daughter and play. I was watching extra close to see signs of anything wrong and I did see under her eye started to slowly swell. she's acting completely normal hyper and playful irritated Ii brought her in early but I was worried. I've attached a picture and want to know if you guys think it'll be okay and what I should be looking for if it's not. her tongue isn't swelling she came in and drank her water fine and is trying to take a nap now.

http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/K...ds/146730964695184661982_zpsuo4xlanr.jpg.html


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You did everything right. As long as her face isn't swelling and she's not acting funny, she should be ok. Sounds like the wasp may not have got a good sting in her. In the future, ice cubes help take sting away and Benedryl is important to always keep on hand. 1mg/1 lb. Glad she's doing well.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

that's really good to know I have the generic brand of benadryl so I'll def remember that thank you.


----------

